# Celebrity Cooking Showdown



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

Anybody watching this tonight? I was only half listening and watching. I found Alan Thicke to be a really annoying host.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I saw part of it and felt that it was not nearly as interesting as Top Chef or ****'s Kitchen.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nicko! What did the board 'swiffer'?


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

UGH.

I could barely sit through 10 minutes of it. 

I think I'd rather sit through Rachel Ray's show if that's any indication... 

 :suprise:


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Ugh!  I forgot to watch it


I'll have to catch it next week. I really did find He**'s Kitchen but find Top Chef to be a bit annoying. It's just filled with non-competitions. 


Wonder if it'll be replayed ?

dan


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

TV has REEEEEALY runout of ideas! NOt even trying to be original in any way, shape , or form. I shuddered at the very mention of the name of the show.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I saw 5 minutes of it and was thoroughly disgusted! Wolfgang whom I really admire should be ashamed of himself for partaking in this! I'm surprised his partners umm umm's didn't melt from the heat!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Well judging from the reviews folks I am not even going to bother changing the channel to see it. I believe they get a little outlandish sometimes with this stuff. I know its TV and its all in the ratings game but I agree a little more originality would go a long way in keeping some viewers glued to their television sets. Thanks for the heads up everyone...

Regards Cakerookie


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

I heard there was going to be another season of ***** Kitchen. I hope so, I got some of my best smart *** lines from that show.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

*H*e*l*l"s*

My first question about the celebrity show is "Who are these people?" I've never heard of half of them.

I loved Gordon Ramsay ranting and raving in H*e*l*l's Kitchen. He also had a show where he went into a failing restaurant and saved it. He was pretty brutal in the one as well.

I likeTop CHef too. Although someone needs to smack that little tie wearing creep! Whan an A**!

PS Jenni Belle - I actually made myself watch 10 miuntes of her show last night. I was trying to convince myself that I was being overly harsh. I was not convinced! If she said EVOO one more time I was at risk of throwing something through the screen. And 30 minute meals? I don't think so. I watched her go to the fridge and pull out 3 or 4 bags of pristinely washed, peeled and diced veggies and cheese. To get them in that condition alone would have taken 30 minutes!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Kyle, I loved both of Ramsay's shows. I loved ****'s Kitchen, though I seemed to be in the minority around, and his other show was great (can't remember the name of it though, watched on BBC America). I didn't think he was overly harsh in the second show. Drastic measures needed to be taken to save these restaurants and he was just the one to do it.

As for Celeb. Cooking Showdown, haven't watched. Don't plan on it. But really like Top Chef. Stephen (tie wearing dude) needs to die a terrible death though, preferably drowned in Kraft Mac & Cheese while being pelted with mini corn dogs, and frozen burritos. I hate food snobs!!!! I also loved it, on the episode where they cooked for kids, when that one girl (Tiffany, I think is her name) asked Tom Cocchilio (of Craft) if he would deepfry a steak, and Tom replied if that is what the customer wanted, he would.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I think Tiffany is #2 on my list, right behind the smarmy sommelier, of people who should eat only Velveeta coated in Miracle Whip for eternity  I think I'm pulling for Lee Ann.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Im pulling for either Lee Ann or Harold. I used to like Miguel, but after the last episode I lost any respect for him.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Sommelier can go home next show for all I care. The food is getting better and better. I'm going for Harold or Lee Ann. I don't think Sommelier can really cook, and neither can Tiffani.


----------



## godfather_chef (Apr 21, 2006)

celeb cooking showdown was absolutely horrible!!! top chef is much better, and i'm pulling for lee ann and harold


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

I too am addicted to that stupid Top Chef show.

He's not top chef material, but I really like Dave! There's just something lovable about him!

I'm pulling for Leeann or Harold as well, as I know Dave won't make it. As long as Tiffani or Stephen doesn't win I'll be happy. I can't stand either one of them. I agree with Pete in that I loved the episode where Tiffani asked Tom if he'd deep fry a steak for a customer and he's said if that's what they wanted. That was awesome.


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

Just saw an ad for the new season of "H**** Kitchen" . It starts up in June. I definetly will be watching that one.


----------



## thebiggerbopper (May 15, 2006)

I tried watching it once for about 20min. and failed to see any entertainment in it. I watched ****'s Kitchen and few times and thought that was pretty cool.


----------

